
A User-Centred Approach to Functions in Excel (2003) - networked
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/excel.pdf
======
e40
So, this is from 2003. What became of this research? Did it make it into
subsequent versions of Excel?

~~~
scrumper
You can define functions in VBA but this nice integrated purely functional
approach isn’t in excel as far as I’m aware.

